# Conspiracy theory about the Sonic movie



## Faexie (May 4, 2019)

I think that the team behind the movie already made a good Sonic model but made an awful looking Sonic so the trailers could gather more media attention.

How else could they agree to change the design so far in developpment, without pushing the release at a further date?

Also there is no way they didn't realise how ugly he was


----------



## AppleButt (May 4, 2019)

Sounds plausible


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 4, 2019)

i've heard similar theories saying the trailer was made to look so bad on purpose just to get people to talk about the movie more and get people to see it for the memes.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 4, 2019)

This honestly doesn't surprise me.

This isn't the first time filmmakers have used negative press to get people to come see their movies.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I think that the team behind the movie already made a good Sonic model but made an awful looking Sonic so the trailers could gather more media attention.
> 
> How else could they agree to change the design so far in developpment, without pushing the release at a further date?
> 
> Also there is no way they didn't realise how ugly he was



This occurred to me too!

I bet the iluminati is involved. ;3


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 4, 2019)

Oh, you can be sure the animators and art directors knew all along it was a bad design. What's important is that the _executives_ didn't listen to them.

The conspiracy theory doesn't hold water if you know how Hollywood works.


----------



## Taku (May 8, 2019)

I feel about 65% confident this is true.


----------



## Taku (May 8, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (May 8, 2019)

Sounds like something that would definitely happen to a Sonic product lol


----------



## Yav (May 10, 2019)

I kind of believe this TBH, It seems fishy that they would complete this much of the movie, and then just.. change the model?
That would at least push the release date back by a few months or more, but seems like it's still the same? 
Guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Deathless (May 10, 2019)

I mean it is a good marketing tool, however, I kind of hope it's not the case, and besides, movies try to make "live-action" versions of cartoons all the time, they wanted Sonic to look more realistic in a way, and I happen to be one of the few who actually like the new design. Fake or not, I'm still really hyped for the movie. The new model is actually really cute and so what it's not "loyal to the design", who cares, you can enjoy a movie with a character with a design not completely matching the original.
_If they do have to re-animate the whole movie_, I hope people will stop complaining about the model and just appreciate how spoiled they are to have the animation team redesign and redo a whole movie just because people weren't happy.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2019)

IggyKoopa said:


> I kind of believe this TBH, It seems fishy that they would complete this much of the movie, and then just.. change the model?
> That would at least push the release date back by a few months or more, but seems like it's still the same?
> Guess we'll have to wait and see



Sadly as gryphoneer pointed out, the ease with which the studio was persuaded to commit to a redesign probably just reflects the reality that this was already something the people making the movie had argued about. 
They were probably realising that the movie would flop and fail to make them any money, so now they're going to give the animation and visual effects team a near-impossible task...which they might not even get paid any extra money for.


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2019)

So many conspiracy theories, these days...soon, there's going to be conspiracy theories, about conspiracy theories. : V


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 11, 2019)

Gryphoneer said:


> Oh, you can be sure the animators and art directors knew all along it was a bad design. What's important is that the _executives_ didn't listen to them.
> 
> The conspiracy theory doesn't hold water if you know how Hollywood works.


Definitely this.
There was a lot of push back from the design crew but the execs didn't listen.
It took public panning for them to realize that their weird Sonic would lose them money.


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2019)

Well, I guess the costume is a bit simple, but maybe the budget was low


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 11, 2019)

Simo said:


> Well, I guess the costume is a bit simple, but maybe the budget was low


I had an idea that the movie should be super high production value but Sonic is just Ryan Reynolds in a bad costume, but he plays the role deadpan serious.

That would have made this movie gold imo


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2019)

Simo said:


> Well, I guess the costume is a bit simple, but maybe the budget was low


I like the fact they clearly chose a model that's meant to be handsome even though you can only see their chin.


----------



## MAN_BURD (May 11, 2019)

Really, I think people are missing the forest for the trees.

This trailer was a psyop for SEGA and, by extension, the New World Order and the Nation of Islam (yes, both of them). The only way the NWO can undermine the American nuclear family is to create a divide between the younger generations. Why? Let me give you an answer in 5 sweet words: oil.

In history we've seen Millennial and Gen Z leaders divided over design choices as minor as the color of Sonic's arms. To exploit this the NWO, headed by J. P. Morgan's reanimated corpse, invented the _idea _of a TV show called "Sonic Boom Over Israel's Iron Dome" (shortened to Sonic Boom in America).  The truth is that this show never existed—it's completely made up as an avenue for the bankers to rewrite history. It's a modern MKUltra, creating a new collective consciousness by sending subliminal messages through our Wi-Fi in order to determine our emotional response to giving Sonic blue arms. All your memories are implanted, and any clips on YouTube are creations of amateur animators kidnapped and kept as slave labor in the basement of Comet Pizza. Now you might be asking why the Satanists would do this. It can be summed up in a sentence: oil.

Now, the present-day movie trailer is another heinous act of psychological warfare because it's specifically created to elicit maximum disgust from us. Cultural Marxist scientists have used Jewish physics to make the most disgusting version of Sonic possible, and now the people are divided on whether the Sonic movie is intentionally or unintentionally bad. It doesn't matter. Once you think about the money trail, it all leads back to oil.

If I get banned for any of these message, keep me in your mind as a martyr. I'm sure they're after me.


----------



## David Drake (May 16, 2019)

Sonic 2 was the first video game I have ever owned. Sonic has been an important part of my life since my childhood.

And I have absolutely no problem with the current design.

It could use some polish from certain angles, but overall it's really not a bad photorealistic version of Sonic. I think everyone is grossly overreacting.

No, I have no problem with the character design.

What I DO have a major problem with is the apparent "Sonic comes to our world and pals around with some shmoe who is the Audience Surrogate and Real Main Character" plot. I HATE that trope.

The design is fine. It's the script that needs last-minute crunch fixing so Sonic can be the main character of his own movie.


----------

